# Brand-New, Super-Duper Makita Drill & Impact Combo!!!



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Bean, just go buy a drywall dimpler for your drill. Way easier the. Playing with the clutch( speaking from experience). I have 3 makita 18v drywall screw guns that are equally as handy


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh yeah i also just added the 12v combo impact/drill to the makita arsenal. Gonna go pick up the 10" mitre saw too today.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ive been looking at this kit at my local HD. everytime i go in there the price gets lower and lower. i dont know if its for the 1.5 or 3.0. ive been looking into it and plus i really need a new drill and impact driver. my dewalt drill crapped out on me and the impact is starting to have a burning smell when it is used. so what better time then NOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> ive been looking at this kit at my local HD. everytime i go in there the price gets lower and lower. i dont know if its for the 1.5 or 3.0. ive been looking into it and plus i really need a new drill and impact driver. my dewalt drill crapped out on me and the impact is starting to have a burning smell when it is used. so what better time then NOW!:thumbsup:


I think the 1.5 is white, and the 3.0 is blue. I could be wrong though.

I don't know what you plan to use it for, but I recommend the 3.0. I use mine for fastening cement board and drywall alot, and I need all the battery life I can get. 

Just my $0.02

Peace.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK than,,,,,,put me down for one useful post:laughing:


So that means only 1 more year to go till your 2nd one.

:clap: :laughing: :jester:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the info! i would mostly just be using it for installing metal roofing materials, but my step dad has been picking up some other jobs so it would get put to good use. so id probably better go with the 3.0


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> Gonna go pick up the 10" mitre saw too today.


Ho you talkin bout the 18v 10" miter saw:blink::blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ho you talkin bout the 18v 10" miter saw:blink::blink:


Dam, better not be... I want one just cuz...:thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Dwb i would but its not available in these parts yet, just need a plan jane 10" corded and figure ill stick with the blue


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

griz said:


> Dam, better not be... I want one just cuz...:thumbup:


Yeah me too, but i know it would come in handy for some stuff.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sorry for the derail but.......



THE NEW FESTOOL BOOK IS HERE!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is that you Tom:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well...i have been called a jerk most of my life:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> well...i have been called a jerk most of my life:thumbup:


I knew you were born a poor black child!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you gonna eat that corndog?:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What about germs?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

enclosed is this weeks check


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Beanfacekilla said:


> Here is my brand-spankin' new makita drill/impact combo. I am stoked!:thumbsup:


That case looks like my lunch bag. :laughing: I like a soft case for a large kit, but a small two gun kit works great with a hardshell.

I had the LXT combo kit and set a pair of wet rubber palmed gloves on it and it ate one of the handle straps. It sucks carrying a full kit with a bunch of bits and pieces with only one strap.

I loved the tools, unfortunately someone else loved them more. 

I was looking a the kit DWB picked up and will probably grab it. I have been using a Dewalt XRP kit lately and what a pig. I forgot how freaking awkward and heavy they were. What I didn't forget was how quickly the batteries ran out using the circular saw or the sawzall. I was doing some dry rot stuff this week and ended up having to finish with my hand saw as I couldn't get the batteries to charge quick enough. The massive hardshell case it uses is crap as well. It takes up half my truck cabs back seat.

Yep. I got a job with a new Makita set quoted right in. :clap:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> That case looks like my lunch bag. :laughing: I like a soft case for a large kit, but a small two gun kit works great with a hardshell.
> 
> I had the LXT combo kit and set a pair of wet rubber palmed gloves on it and it ate one of the handle straps. It sucks carrying a full kit with a bunch of bits and pieces with only one strap.
> 
> ...


I returned the soft-shell case and upgraded to the lxt in the hard case with better batteries.

I posted a pic of the set I ended up with on page 2 of this thread I think. 

I have been using the set almost every day since I got it. The batteries seem to last forever, compared to the drill they replaced.

I fastened about 150 sq. ft. of concrete board with 1 battery pack with the impact driver. Screws every 6-8". That impressed me.


----------



## BobbiJo Oreily (Sep 15, 2011)

*I have three Makita Drills with chuck problems*

Anybody else experience a lot of problems with the chucks on Makita drills and drivers? I bought the big Makita drill 6/2008. I install the Purrfect Fence, so only work part time. The chuck on that drill lasted about 2 years, with winters off. 

The chuck on the big Makita begain having problems last summer. The metal ring came off and it began leaking oil. 

Last Christmas I bought the little black and white Makita set. Both of those drills have chuck problems. The drill kept letting go of bits. I would walk away for having put in a screw and look down to find the drill had dropped the bit.

The impact driver drill has a drill bit stuck in it and I can't get it out. 

I am relatively new to tools, having spent far more time in the software industry for many years, or doing girl things til I took up the cat fence business. 

I am thinking of switching to a better brand, but first I would liket o know if anyone can tell me if this is caused by something I am doing.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

sounds like a case of weak hands to me hahaha ahh who knows they are all junk when they are broke:thumbup:

reverse your impact with a pair of pliers holding the bit probably cheap metal and its bent inside the shaft,, and then get better bits impact ready,


looks like i need to find me a new makita, does this mean i will have to repaint my garage wall???????? wtf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BobbiJo Oreily said:


> The impact driver drill has a drill bit stuck in it and I can't get it out.


Hold the bit with a pair of pliers and hit them with a hammer as someone holds the driver and the collect down:clap:


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Makita's are #1.*

Makita impact drills are off the hook. Unbelievable how strong and bad A&* they are. Guys here recommended it here a while ago so I bought one (BT 141) for $285!
Yeah expensive but worth every penny. 

Go Makita. I love quality don't care where it's made. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

My work helper is using the white one and it fell off the top of a 9' wall yesterday,:blink: I pick it up and it was fine:clap:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Yeah makita makes good stuff for sure.


----------

